# Tool Restorations >  #Restoration - USSR Vintage Rusty Ratchet Wrench

## AVVG Customizing Studio

*In this episode I will restore a vintage rusted USSR ratchet wrench.*





*Like it? Share to your Friends!* 

*Subscribe to don't miss New Series*

----------

baja (Jun 22, 2019),

Resident114 (Jun 22, 2019)

----------


## AVVG Customizing Studio

*Thanks to everyone who watched to the end! 
Please leave comments*

----------

